# The Vienna Opera Ball 2018



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

The video of live transmission of opening with some fine arias... With sopranos Daniela Fally and Valentina Nafornita, and tenor Pavol Breslik









http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/wiener-opernball-2018-die-eroffnungvienna-opera-ball-2018-the-opening-orf2__ub4iubjreos

The detailed programme with performers (in German):

Fanfare von Karl Rosner
Witolf Werner - Bühnenorchester der Wiener Staatsoper
Österreichische Bundeshymne
Andreas Spörri - Wiener Opernball Orchester
Europahymne von Ludwig van Beethoven
Andreas Spörri - Wiener Opernball Orchester
Polonaise A-Dur op. 40 Nr. 1, von Frédéric Chopin
Einzug des Jungdamen- und Jungherren-Komitees
Andreas Spörri - Wiener Opernball Orchester
"Feuerfest", Polka, op. 269 von Josef Strauß
Choreographie: Eno Peci, Choreographische Assistenz: Jean-Christophe Lesage
Studierende der Ballettakademie der Wiener Staatsoper
Frédéric Chaslin - Wiener Staatsopernorchester
Mein Lebenslauf ist Lieb´und Lust, Walzer, op. 263 von Josef Strauß
Choreographie: Eno Peci, Choreographische Assistenz: Jean-Christophe Lesage
Wiener Staatsballett
Olga Esina - Roman Lazik, Maria Yakovleva - Robert Gabdullin; Alice Firenze - Mihail Sosnovschi, Nikisha Fogo - Jakob Feyferlik, Ioanna Avraam - Andrey Teterin, Natascha Mair - Géraud Wielick; Sveva Gargiulo - Dumitru Taran, Elena Bottaro - Alexandru Tcacenco, Gala Jovanovic - Igor Milos, Oxana Kiyanenko - Tristan Ridel, Suzan Opperman - Trevor Hayden, Alaia Rogers-Maman - Marian Furnica, Adele Fiocchi - Arne Vandervelde, Natalya Butchko - Marcin Dempc, Katharina Miffek - Zsolt Török, Madison Young - Francesco Costa
Frédéric Chaslin - Wiener Staatsopernorchester
Ouvertüre zu "L´Etoile" von Emmanuel Chabrier
Frédéric Chaslin - Wiener Staatsopernorchester
"Ah! Lève-toi, soleil" aus "Roméo et Juliette" von Charles Gounod
Pavel Breslik
Frédéric Chaslin - Wiener Staatsopernorchester
"O mio babbino caro" aus "Gianni Schicchi von Giacomo Puccini
Daniela Fally
Frédéric Chaslin - Wiener Staatsopernorchester
"Lippen schweigen" aus "Die lustige Witwe" von Franz Lehar
Valentina Nafornita, Pavol Breslik
Frédéric Chaslin - Wiener Staatsopernorchester

"Stürmisch in Lieb' und Tanz", Polka schnell, op. 393 von Johann Strauß (Sohn)
Choreographie: Roman E. Svabek
Jungdamen- und Jungherren-Komitee
Andreas Spörri - Wiener Opernball Orchester
Eröffnungswalzer
'An der schönen blauen Donau', op. 314 von Johann Strauß (Sohn)
Andreas Spörri - Wiener Opernball Orchester
Um Mitternacht und um 4 Uhr:
Fledermaus-Quadrille, op. 363 von Johann Strauß Sohn), deren Touren von Roman E. Svabek angesagt werden


----------

